# Cold Weather Tortoise??



## Stev0623 (Jan 5, 2011)

A friend of mine recently moved to a much colder climate (alaska), and was forced to give up her beloved tortoise.

Now that she's all settled in, I was wondering if there is a tort or turt that is capable of surviving in much colder weather?


----------



## matt41gb (Jan 5, 2011)

There aren't any tortoises that are adapted at living in cold environments like Alaska. There is not enough sunlight most of the year to support their vitamin D requirements. Russian tortoises may be your best bet to keep in Alaska, but they do need warmth and sunlight. They would have to stay inside most of the year under artificial lights to give them the sense of a normal day and normal night. The length of days and nights would probably stress any tortoise out I'm sure. 

-Matt


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Jan 5, 2011)

I agree with Matt. A Russian is probably your best bet. It stays small, can hibernate, and does well indoors.


----------



## GBtortoises (Jan 6, 2011)

Russians, Hermann's & Ibera Greeks all stay small as adults (compared to most other species) and could be kept outdoors for short periods in Alaska. But they will still have to have their heat and daylight duration requirements met in order to kept healthy and active. Bottom line is that they are going to have to be kept indoors most of the year with additional lighting and heating that far north.


----------

